# cr1 pro, do you like em?



## kane

I've been shopping new bikes. The cr1 seems to offer a little more bang for the buck than most other $3000 bikes. I haven't ridden one yet but it on my short list. I was planing on an all out race machine, but in reality the cr1 would probable be better.

I've ridden a 5.2 madone, and I want to ride a giant defy advanced. The lbs is trying to put me on a roubaix, seems comfortably but I'm not crazy about the looks.

Any input you could give me would be great.


----------



## wassler

well.; i have the CR1 elite.; and I love it..


----------



## Helmsdini

I can't offer any real-world feedback, but I just purchased a 2011 CR1 comp and my situation sounds really similar to yours. After looking for a while, I simply could not find a better deal than a CR1 to replace my aging and undersized Tarmac. I race frequently and put in a lot of miles and the frame seems to be excellent in terms of strength and weight. I am happy with the purchase so far, and it seems like a pretty capable racing machine- it is very edgy for a "plush" bike.


----------



## DiddyMau

I am in the process of taking the Avanti Bicycle Company, who are the distributors of Scott, here in Australia to the courts. My frame broke after six months, CR1 Pro, and without even asking me "how" they have rejected it as a manufacturers defect. I have never dropped or crashed it. If you have another option or brand choice i would highly recommend it. Scott i have found out are notoriously poor on warranty.


----------



## PlatyPius

I loved my CR1 Pro. It rode great, was light as hell, and fit me perfectly.


----------



## buggyman

I just did my first ride yesterday with my new CR1 team and I loved it. I had the CAAD 9 and like the CR1 a lot more, at least for me. found it to be a great balance between racy and comfort. I also compared it to the Tarmac but could not justify the extra money. I liked the CR1 better.


----------



## EWF

Just bought a CR1 Pro 2 weeks ago, ridden about 90 miles on it, and love it. It had the best specs (esp. the Ksyrium Elite wheelset) in this price range. The fit was perfect and the bike is light, fast and responsive. I was mainly comparing it against Cervelo RS and R3, which were good, but I felt more comfortable on and connected to the Scott. I am concerned about what the previous poster said about his frame, and would hope that if it happened in the US it would not generate the response he got in Aus. Hopefully that's an aberration. Scott could not stay in this competitive business long if it does not stand behind its product.


----------



## runridemtb

*CR1 Team*

3 weeks old, 500 miles on it and love it.

Different saddle and wheels since I already had several pairs I didnt spring for the higher model.


----------



## ashpelham

A little input from someone who's been riding a Scott CR1 Pro for a long time: I've had my bike for over 10,000 miles the past 2.5 years, and couldn't ask for a better machine. I'm a big guy, 200lbs and 6', and the stiffness continues just like day 1. No weird cracks or sounds or anything else. Been a great bike, and I don't think you will regret buying it.

One point is that mine is a 2008 model. I believe in 2010, they tweaked some of the geometry of the bike to differentiate it a bit from the Addict. Made it more rider friendly, and not quite so racey. In any event, still love my Scott CR1!


----------



## jsloan79

You're getting a very biased opinion from me but here goes, stay away from Scott!!!!!!! I have a frame with a crack in the CR1 stays and after 3 weeks of back and forth with them they want me to pay $300 for a crash replacement frame although my frame has not been crashed. Ben Chournos is evidently the dictator of the warranty department in Utah and answers to no one and follows the rule of guilty until proven innocent. It has been a very frustrating 3 weeks and I am a shop employee!!!!! I am ordering a replacement in the morning from FELT!!!!!!! I have had warranty issues with GT, Intense and KHS and have never seen such poor customer service! Look elsewhere with your hard earned dollar!
Good luck, Jason


----------



## NormP

ashpelham said:


> A little input from someone who's been riding a Scott CR1 Pro for a long time: I've had my bike for over 10,000 miles the past 2.5 years, and couldn't ask for a better machine. I'm a big guy, 200lbs and 6', and the stiffness continues just like day 1. No weird cracks or sounds or anything else. Been a great bike, and I don't think you will regret buying it.
> 
> One point is that mine is a 2008 model. I believe in 2010, they tweaked some of the geometry of the bike to differentiate it a bit from the Addict. Made it more rider friendly, and not quite so racey. In any event, still love my Scott CR1!


Good to see this. I look forward to mine rolling into the shop at the first of the week.


----------



## kcroadrider

I just purchased a new bike. I looked long and hard at the various options, and narrowed choices down to the CR1 Pro, the Cannondale Super Six 3, and the Tarmac Elite--all carbon frame, Ultegra groupsets, etc. And I bought . . . drum roll, please . . . the Scott Addict R2. A racier geometry than the CR1, but it had long been my real lust-for bike, and I was able to swing the extra $$ with some help from a very understanding wife. That all said, I love the Addict, but I'm sure I'd have loved the CR1, too. It ended up being the actual choice, had I stuck with the original three finalists.

I know lots of people riding Scotts, and have seldom heard anything bad about the bikes or their support. Those in North America should note that they have a new national sales manager, a guy named Terry Duran who is a top-quality (i.e., national champion) masters racer. A friend of mine who knows him well says he's a great guy. So any concerns about responsiveness to customers may be lessened soon.


----------



## fsu john

Cr1 Pro, you cant go wrong. Best bang for the buck. Great light bike that's speced out with top components.


----------



## Wallstreet

I am looking for the cr1 pro vs addict r2 . The fitter says addict will suit my 5'11 height & 31'inseam. I want fast uphills not slow as my current bike frame is heavy, slow & hurts my shoulders. A 56 size in Scott should work  I hope


----------



## kcroadrider

Ht 173 cm. Inseam 78 cm. Sleeve 81 cm. Wt 68 kg. Not sure how much help those numbers are, as there's lots more to fit than that, but I'm still enjoying the heck out of my Addict R2. Wish my VO2max were as good as my bike!


----------



## Wallstreet

kcroadrider said:


> Ht 173 cm. Inseam 78 cm. Sleeve 81 cm. Wt 68 kg. Not sure how much help those numbers are, as there's lots more to fit than that, but I'm still enjoying the heck out of my Addict R2. Wish my VO2max were as good as my bike!



I am 73kg

What size bike?


----------



## EWF

Don't get fixated on the numbers. Test ride each of the bikes, configured by the fitter to your specs, and then see which one feels and rides better for you. There's no absolute right or wrong answer. It will be comfort, style and preference.


----------



## Wallstreet

EWF said:


> Don't get fixated on the numbers. Test ride each of the bikes, configured by the fitter to your specs, and then see which one feels and rides better for you. There's no absolute right or wrong answer. It will be comfort, style and preference.


Thanks


----------



## mikeyc38

my LBS has 2009 CR1 Pro on sale for about $200 cheaper than the 2011 CR1 Pro. Has there been any significant changes since 2009 or should I go for the 2011?


----------



## Harryquinn

I'd go for the 2011 CR1 Pro. I bought mine a few months ago when m,y lbs offered me $1,000 off the list price.

Awesome color scheme and one beautiful mean machine


----------



## mikeyc38

Wow sweet deal! Are you located in the US? I'm in Canada and unable to find such deep discounts here.


----------



## Harryquinn

mikeyc38 said:


> Wow sweet deal! Are you located in the US? I'm in Canada and unable to find such deep discounts here.


I'm in Australia.

The lbs is in a fairly small town (12,000 population) and I guess they're doing it tough in the present economic situation. I was offered hefty discounts on other bikes, such as the CR1 Team and the Felt F5


----------



## velocanman

I had a 2005 CR1 Pro and LOVED it. Cool all black paint scheme and super stiff. It was a XL/58cm but I needed a longer top tube. The semi-compact and relaxed geometry makes the effective top tube a little short. So I sold it and got a 2009 CR1 Pro. I believe it was the last year before they softened up the ride. I like the stiff and responsiveness and it works well for my size. I can't speak for the new CR1s, but I suspect they are a good ride from the reviews.


----------



## knightev

scoping out the carbon frame road bike scene... just went into my LBS near where i live in Paris and they recommended the 2012 CR1 Pro and the 2012 CR1 Team... 

what are the major differences between these two bikes? EDIT besides the 105 to Ultegra...

they are offering the Pro for 2,380 euros (3,212 american dollars)
and the Team for 1,700 euros (2,295 american dollars)
[all tax included]

thanks!


----------



## Wallstreet

knightev said:


> scoping out the carbon frame road bike scene... just went into my LBS near where i live in Paris and they recommended the 2012 CR1 Pro and the 2012 CR1 Team...
> 
> what are the major differences between these two bikes? EDIT besides the 105 to Ultegra...
> 
> they are offering the Pro for 2,380 euros (3,212 american dollars)
> and the Team for 1,700 euros (2,295 american dollars)
> [all tax included]
> 
> thanks!


I live in Geneva, even culture-velo of France can't compete.

You should ensure size fits perfect, I flew to Epic Cycles in tenbury wells. 

The CR1 Pro is the same frame, but more comfortable. More upright. Look on bike-radar. I went for a racier blend the addict.

Pm me for more questions. What are you wanting? Prices seem good for Paris.


----------



## EWF

*Pro v. Team*

I don't know if they've changed the specs for 2012. For 2011, other than the drivetrain difference, the wheelset on the Pro (Elite) is an upgrade from the Team (Equipe), which may be worth about $200 to $300 in value if bought separately. Otherwise, I think they spec out the same.


----------



## Wallstreet

Ultegra is a better /lighter set. The 2012 CR1 Pro is only colour different to a lil red this year. Black/white last year. The Pro is worth the extra, & very comfy  light / great for short or looooooong rides. Can even enter race.


----------



## Eric S

knightev said:


> scoping out the carbon frame road bike scene... just went into my LBS near where i live in Paris and they recommended the 2012 CR1 Pro and the 2012 CR1 Team...
> 
> what are the major differences between these two bikes? EDIT besides the 105 to Ultegra...
> 
> they are offering the Pro for 2,380 euros (3,212 american dollars)
> and the Team for 1,700 euros (2,295 american dollars)
> [all tax included]
> 
> thanks!


The frames are identicle. Only difference is 105 to Ultegra and wheels. As others have said you can upgrade to better wheels for a lot less than 680 euros. You need to ask yourself if Ultegra over 105 is worth it to you.\
Whichever you choose the CR1 is a great bike if it fits you.


----------



## knightev

Eric S said:


> The frames are identicle. Only difference is 105 to Ultegra and wheels. As others have said you can upgrade to better wheels for a lot less than 680 euros. You need to ask yourself if Ultegra over 105 is worth it to you.\
> Whichever you choose the CR1 is a great bike if it fits you.


that seems a bit misleading to me-- naming a bike something different, when it is actually the components that are different and not the actual frame...! maybe that's just me.

but, thanks for the info...

and, being fairly new to this whole sport, how big of a difference is 105 to Ultegra?

thanks!


----------



## Eric S

knightev said:


> that seems a bit misleading to me-- naming a bike something different, when it is actually the components that are different and not the actual frame...! maybe that's just me.
> 
> but, thanks for the info...
> 
> and, being fairly new to this whole sport, how big of a difference is 105 to Ultegra?
> 
> thanks!


The bike is a Scott CR1, Team and Pro are subnames to identify the componant differences. Shimano Ultegra is a little lighter than Simano 105. When in tune there is (IMO) no difference in performance that the average recreational or even a less than high level racer is going to feel.


----------



## knightev

thanks for all the info, everyone! this helps a ton. i am currently reading bike reviews on bike radar... also helpful.

thanks again!


----------



## Wallstreet

When I tried different bikes I looked at how lower weights did help first hand going up steep climbs. However it's mainly harnessed by the wheelset.

I recommend the Dura Ace wheelset, CL 24, again on bikeradar with lots top reviews. Rouesartisanales did tests on Aero & Energy per Joules. This set is great value for money vs say the cosmic ultimates that cost far more.

In reference to the frame CR1, its great comfy bike. It's a lightweight, so whether you select either it's a great bike. The rim when funds permit will help more. If you can look in the UK, 1,599 for lightest frame bike Scott do eg the 2011 end sale Addict R3! Great climbing bike more racy.

Read more & test them back to back up Parisen true hills. Look, Bianchi et al are very pricey, Saunier Duvall selected a winner in Scott Addict! So reflect on the rationale. The bike is for a great purpose. You will still have memories & photos of Paris.


----------



## mikeyc38

I had the same dilemma recently, I was going to go for the Team given that everyone said that the diff between 105 and Ultegra is minimal and the MRSP is about $1,000 less. However my LBS was able to give me the Pro for only $450 more than the Team. I read somewhere that the upgrades on their own are worth about $1500 so it was a no-brainer for me to go for the Pro. I rode it today and just love the bike!


----------



## fivekabob

knightev said:


> scoping out the carbon frame road bike scene... just went into my LBS near where i live in Paris and they recommended the 2012 CR1 Pro and the 2012 CR1 Team...
> 
> what are the major differences between these two bikes? EDIT besides the 105 to Ultegra...
> 
> they are offering the Pro for 2,380 euros (3,212 american dollars)
> and the Team for 1,700 euros (2,295 american dollars)
> [all tax included]
> 
> Both bikes are awesome. I think the key difference between the two besides the gruppo is that the Pro's wheels are Mavic Kysrium Elites and the Team uses the Mavic Askium Race....So the Elites are a higher end wheel from Mavic than the Askiums...Good luck.


----------



## Wallstreet

Fivekabob: great point. You win on the tyre set!! What a huge difference. Makes climbing easier. Prevents you the need to upgrade in a long time.

I prefer the CR1-Pro. Save for it. Ask to deposit & wait a few months. You will not be upset.


----------



## fivekabob

*To Wallstreet*

Thank you Wall Street: How about a set of Conti GrandPrix 4000s tires to go with the new road bike (make model not noted until I obtain possession of it.)...I ordered last week


----------



## knightev

i am going back in today to see if i can test ride some bikes... like i mentioned, though, the problem is having room to test them! for some reason i doubt that they would let me bop out into the streets of paris on a $3200 machine. :/

so, i will test the CR1 team and pro, as well as the pinarello FP2... i've yet to find anywhere else that has the other bikes i was looking at.

i will let you all know how it goes!


----------



## fivekabob

knightev said:


> i am going back in today to see if i can test ride some bikes... like i mentioned, though, the problem is having room to test them! for some reason i doubt that they would let me bop out into the streets of paris on a $3200 machine. :/
> 
> so, i will test the CR1 team and pro, as well as the pinarello FP2... i've yet to find anywhere else that has the other bikes i was looking at.
> 
> i will let you all know how it goes!


Good luck cruising down the Champs Elysees.....:thumbsup:
Now are the Scott's 2011 or 2012 models? The U.S. website only shows the 2011's but the local shop here in Redondo Beach told me that the 2012 are becoming available in Europe and Australia..Hopefully very soon in the U.S.


----------



## Wallstreet

Fivekabob: I know redondo beach well  my kids r based there.

The new 2012 is just a different colour with red that grows on you. CR1 Pro with compact crank is the way to go. (ultegra)


----------

